# OUTERZONE - Model Engine Plans



## edholly (Apr 13, 2022)

Steve at OUTERZONE has now created a category and loaded an initial batch of 36 plans. If you have any that aren’t on the site or have some that are your own that you have made an engine from, then Steve would be happy to load them. They need not be on CAD, so long as they are legible and correct with an engine made from them. If they are your own, then it would help if you could compose a story about the engine, and maybe a link to a build thread. Of course, a few photos of the finished engine would enhance the listing. If the engine plans are not yours, then please identify the designer and approximate era the design was made.

I would like to thank Steve and Outerzone for creating a new section for our passion and having the engine plans in an easy to access inventory.

Also, as I wrote previously, as a kid I used to often spend my pocket-money to buy MAP plans at the Sydney Hobby Shop named HOBBYCO – and here we are as adults having them available to us free of charge. There is a donate button at the bottom of the main page of OUTERZONE – so if you do avail yourself of a plan or two, please consider contributing – we are very lucky to have this site.

Additionally - if you do download and build an engine from the Outerzone site - why not mention it here - keep this thread going and we can see what plans are the most popular.


----------



## scottyp (Apr 13, 2022)

I’ve added a Humbug, Vega 30, and maybe a Little Dragon to my “Need to Build” list.
Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## edholly (Apr 13, 2022)

I might as well start the built from Outerzone plans input.
These are the engines I have made from them ....
1. First was the BollAero18 my first build.
2. Owen Mate
3. Mills 1.3
4 a twin ballrace 2.5 version of the Owen Mate using a cast crankcase
6 ML Midge
7. Vee twin based on ML Midge
8. Vee twin based on Owen Mate
9. Inline twin based on Owen Mate
10. ED Baby - still won't run well
11. a removable front housing on an Owen Mate
12. ML Midge modified with FRV induction.
13. Owen Mate made from a cast crankcase
15 Holly Buddy
17. Flat twin based on a Holly Buddy
18. Clanford Clan
19. BL Cicada
20. Holly Buddy
21. Inline twin based on a Holly Buddy
5,14,16 & 22 are engines I build from plans I drew up - plans I think only I can interpret presently - 22 will be the Mini Buddy a 0.3 cc sideport diesel - the plans of which are presently being prepared.
Here are some of them ...


----------



## jirvin_4505 (Apr 15, 2022)

Having trouble using the search terms to find the engine plans

any suggestions

cheers jeff


----------



## davidyat (Apr 15, 2022)

*Try this to get to the site:






						Oz : Free plans : Collection of free vintage model aircraft plans to download
					






					outerzone.co.uk
				



*


----------



## scottyp (Apr 15, 2022)

Then Browse, By Category, Engines


----------



## jirvin_4505 (Apr 15, 2022)

Yep that worked


----------

